# John Rambo



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Yep you read right... Since Stallone got good reviews on Rocky Balboa... hey yo lets do the final installment of the Rambo series... http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=2754 
*Caution*: Extreme violence and gore in this preview... no kidding it's a real preview. It's a real movie.


----------



## OUMoose (May 21, 2007)

Saw that on Ain't It Cool News.... 

That.... looks..... A W E S O M E!!!!111!!11!1


----------



## phlaw (May 22, 2007)

Even went back to the long hair...


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 22, 2007)

Heh, it's back in style.
My son has a mop like I had as a kid, kind of freaky to see the 20-some-odd year cycle heh.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 22, 2007)

Ok, 30-some odd year cycle. Where did that time go... ;p


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2007)

That actually looks interesting.


----------



## mrhnau (May 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep you read right... Since Stallone got good reviews on Rocky Balboa... hey yo lets do the final installment of the Rambo series... http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=2754
> *Caution*: Extreme violence and gore in this preview... no kidding it's a real preview. It's a real movie.


I've had extreme difficulty w/ this web site... if anyone else is having difficulty, you can find it on youtube. I got it from this site
http://www.filmpeek.net/john-rambo-trailer/


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Rocky meets Rambo...the musical


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2007)

I'm up for seeing another Rambo.

_When a group of terrorists took over a senior citizens' center, they thought it was an easy target. But they forgot one thing...the man in Room B-21. John Rambo, Sr. is putting down his bingo marker for one last mission in Rambo IV: Lights Out.
_


----------



## Hawke (Jun 13, 2007)

I had problems with the other links so I found this one.

http://www.toxicshock.tv/news/2007/05/21/john-rambo-4-trailer-1/


----------



## Carol (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn!  That actually looks REALLY good.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2007)

I was hoping he'd go after and capture Bin Laden! But, yeah it looks good. I hope I can be in the kind of shape he is, at his age, and move as well-LOL.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2007)

Interesting, though it seems like they have upped the gore factor which may mean that the plot is not as good.  Still it is intriging.  I will watch it on DVD later on down the line.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 13, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> ... I hope I can be in the kind of shape he is, at his age, and move as well-LOL.


 
Actually, I was watching one of those tabloid TV shows the other night and I guess Sly got in trouble for bringing HGH on location in Borneo (might be somewhere else, my memory sucks). Since HGH can't really be used as a "steroid," either he had a legit reason to take it or he's just stupid.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 13, 2007)

so....has Stallone run out of money or something?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2007)

"Attacking Soon." Heh.

That's a _very _bloody trailer. But...count me in!


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't wait....looks pretty cool!!!


----------



## RED (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Heh, it's back in style.
> My son has a mop like I had as a kid, kind of freaky to see the 20-some-odd year cycle heh.


 

Woo Hooo my Mullet is cool again!!!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jun 28, 2007)

looks like a good movie i would watch it.


----------

